
China is racing to launch digital currency ahead of Libra - cryptozeus
https://cointelegraph.com/news/china-is-racing-to-launch-a-digital-currency-ahead-of-fbs-libra/
======
joelx
This currency should be completely boycotted as China tortures its own people
and has a horrific human rights record.

